# Sticky  Mr. Schauer no more with Stowa



## Gargamel35

I've got an official statement that Mr. Schauer is not working with/for Stowa any more. 

I find this interesting since i thought he actually owns the company but looks like that was not the case or he decided to sell it and move on. 

He was a very big reason i always felt connected with the company and how he personally communicated interesting news or solved problems. It gave that "family" vibe to otherwise faceless watch companies worldwide.


----------



## StufflerMike

No big surprise if you‘d ask me. Tempus Arte has not been forthcoming since they took over.

Stowa was sold in October 2021, here‘s the thread









Tempus Arte GmbH & Co. KG became the new owner of...


I can't say I'm too surprised, given the last 2 years.




www.watchuseek.com




.

And here‘s what Jörg stated regarding Schauer









Jörg Schauer takes personal care of all Schauer watches...


Hello to all Jörg Schauer watch collectors. From now on I will take care of all Schauer watches personally. If you have any questions about service or repairs, please use the email address [email protected] I will take care of your request as soon as possible. IMPORTANT for all STOWA...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## brainless

I just got a newsletter from Stowa saying that Joerg Schauer leaves STOWA.
In future he himself will be the contact for repair-service and all inquiries around SCHAUER watches.
That means that these brands are strictly separated from now on, IMHO.
Joerg will be available by using this mail-account: _[email protected]_

Volker


----------



## StufflerMike

brainless said:


> I just got a newsletter from Stowa saying that Joerg Schauer leaves STOWA.
> In future he himself will be the contact for repair-service and all inquiries around SCHAUER watches.
> That means that these brands are strictly separated from now on, IMHO.
> Joerg will be available by using this mail-account: _[email protected]_
> 
> Volker


Already posted









Mr. Schauer no more with Stowa


I've got an official statement that Mr. Schauer is not working with/for Stowa any more. I find this interesting since i thought he actually owns the company but looks like that was not the case or he decided to sell it and move on. He was a very big reason i always felt connected with the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Nokie

Bummer. He was a very good person to represent that company. 

Best wishes to him for future success.


----------



## Nokie

No more Stowa watches for me.....

Jorg was a big reason that brand was so successful. Excellent product, great customer service, and he was always accessible for his customers. 

Good luck to him.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

What will this mean for our forum here? Currently it groups the two brands together and is considered an official sponsored forum. I wonder if Stowa will continue to be so supportive of our WUS community, and just change the name of the forum? Time will tell


----------



## Stowie

Hopefully Tempus keeps up the reputation Jorg created for Stowa.


----------



## MHe225

StufflerMike said:


> No big surprise if you‘d ask me ......


My thinking exactly .... glad to have one Schauer watch .....


----------



## martyINaustin

Jorg came to Texas and shook hands with us rabble. it was a great day.

marty


----------



## amb_

The end of an era


----------



## brainless

Let me consider it positively:
The beginnung of two new eras,

Volker


----------



## Wahlaoeh

He's a great guy and the main reason why I'm keen on stowa...


----------



## rifmon

Sad to read this. I viewed Jorg Schauer as the motivation behind the excellent QC and CS in the company. I also believe he staffed the company with like-minded people so it will be interesting to see how things proceed from here. I would hope this part of the forum will remain as an asset to the company which in itself, would be a good indication that the brand will remain true to its heritage.


----------



## gr8adv

The end of Stowa in my book. Better to have loved and lost than to never have loved. 

I am ever pleased with my old logo Antea ks 41 and my two Schauers. Although I had briefly considered moving two of them, I am so glad I didn't and will likely have them forever.

Looking forward to the next phase from the mind and hands of Mr Schauer.


----------



## el_duderino

gr8adv said:


> The end of Stowa in my book. Better to have loved and lost than to never have loved.


I understand the sentiment. It's the end of an era. But I still hope that not too many people will drop Stowa like a hot potato now just because Jörg Schauer is gone. Then 25 years of his hard work building the company and reviving the brand would have been for nothing.


----------



## Jonathan T

No matter how optimistic they spin it at the beginning, I always feel the guy being taken over sometimes is living on borrowed time. I don’t profess to know the full situation in this case so I won’t comment further lest I be an ignorant fool babbling 😳


----------



## brainless

Why do you consider Joerg having been in the role of the victim? Why don't you anticipate the seller to be the active one in this game? I rather believe that Joerg initiated the transfer - *not* the buyer,


Volker


----------



## gr8adv

brainless said:


> Why do you consider Joerg having been in the role of the victim? Why don't you anticipate the seller to be the active one in this game? I rather believe that Joerg initiated the transfer - *not* the buyer,
> 
> 
> Volker


I agree. ALL of the details of the purchase and sale agreement were likely well thought out and were agreed to, to the extent they can be, by both parties prior to signing. I do not believe anything to this point is a surprise to anyone involved in the agreement.

I am very much looking forward to Mr. Schauers future endeavors. I am also interested in where Stowa goes from here without him. It is clear that the past clients have enjoyed the personal touch and the story of the man himself. As a branch of a large corporation, If they continue in the direction of the past few years I expect they will drift off and be mostly lost in the large sea of nice and finely made watches and profit accordingly. But who knows? Definitely not me.


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

Nokie said:


> No more Stowa watches for me.....
> 
> Jorg was a big reason that brand was so successful. Excellent product, great customer service, and he was always accessible for his customers.
> 
> Good luck to him.


Well put!


----------



## StufflerMike

Jacob’s Watches said:


> Well put!


A lot of one liners and almost superfluous two word posts In the last 72 hours. On your way up to 100 posts to sell something ?
Rule 7
„Speed posting with the aim of reaching 100 posts will result in access to the Sales Corner being removed and the members post count will be adjusted. Superfluous posts will be regarded as spam and deleted. What constitutes speed posting is at the discretion of the WatchUSeek Admins and Moderating team.“


----------



## el_duderino

brainless said:


> Why do you consider Joerg having been in the role of the victim? Why don't you anticipate the seller to be the active one in this game? I rather believe that Joerg initiated the transfer - *not* the buyer,


indeed. on his website (durowe.com) it says (in german):

"For more than 30 years I have taken care of my passion, the construction of high-quality wristwatches. Always also in the thought: To regulate in time the succession of the company STOWA (whose trademark rights I bought in 1996 from the son of the company founder). In July 2021 the time had come, I found a successor in the Tempus Arte Group, which has now taken over the legacy of the STOWA company founded in 1927." (Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

StufflerMike said:


> A lot of one liners and almost superfluous two word posts In the last 72 hours. On your way up to 100 posts to sell something ?
> Rule 7
> „Speed posting with the aim of reaching 100 posts will result in access to the Sales Corner being removed and the members post count will be adjusted. Superfluous posts will be regarded as spam and deleted. What constitutes speed posting is at the discretion of the WatchUSeek Admins and Moderating team.“


Such a welcoming community so far 👎🏾 I have no interest In Selling anything. I don’t sell watches. Seems like the other members were enjoying my posts by the feedback. Unfortunately the moderators don’t care about what the members like.


----------



## Gargamel35

Jacob’s Watches said:


> Such a welcoming community so far 👎🏾 I have no interest In Selling anything. I don’t sell watches. Seems like the other members were enjoying my posts by the feedback. Unfortunately the moderators don’t care about what the members like.


Forgive StufflerMike. He's just not a people person. Grumpy all the time.


----------



## StufflerMike

Gargamel35 said:


> Forgive StufflerMike. He's just not a people person. Grumpy all the time.


Finally someone who gets to the point and supports speed posting watch lovers.


----------



## Gargamel35

StufflerMike said:


> Finally someone who gets to the point and supports speed posting watch lovers.
> 
> View attachment 16576460


Oh get some life. It's just a watch forum where people write stupid things all the time. Long or short.


----------



## Mainspring13

sad to hear this. Jorg Schauer is printed on the rotor of my flieger. I will cherish it. end of an era for sure... I hope for good things for Stowa in the future. Would hate to see such a great company get mismanaged and fall apart. I hope the new owners atleast contracted him as an advisor. I'm getting flash backs of Chronoswiss. I loved that company. Gerd Lang era was awesome!


----------



## CloudMountain

DOH!


----------



## eblackmo

Kind of reminds me of the IT consulting industry build your brand and then cash out. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## eblackmo

Although I still remember buying my T01 TESTAF. I emailed Stowa asking them when my watch would be shipped and got the response that it is ready for shipping however Jorg Schauer needs to inspect it before it can be shipped.

















Of course. It may just have been the Stowa marketing department blowing smoke up my arse. Still a nice watch.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Hm, well that's unexpected news. I wonder why, though - it seemed like Stowa was ticking along really well under Mr. Schauer...


----------



## LawyerGeek

Interesting. Well I've got a marine classic on its way -- hopefully it will live up to the Stowa reputation.


----------



## dgaddis

eblackmo said:


> Although I still remember buying my T01 TESTAF. I emailed Stowa asking them when my watch would be shipped and got the response that it is ready for shipping however Jorg Schauer needs to inspect it before it can be shipped.
> 
> View attachment 16719180
> View attachment 16719181
> 
> 
> Of course. It may just have been the Stowa marketing department blowing smoke up my arse. Still a nice watch.


Is the bezel misaligned or just one click off from center?


----------



## robi1138

I'm glad I purchased all of my Stowas when Jorg was around. Met him a couple of times and spoke with him at length at least once. He's a great guy and he is a lot of the reason I got into Stowa in the first place. He was always so involved, available, and passionate about Stowa and watches in general. In that one long conversation with him, I discussed any topic I could think of that was of relevance to Stowa including exactly where the cases were manufactured, where else he sources parts from, etc... I was polite of course but wasn't shy about asking him these questions and he wasn't shy about answering. He didn't owe me an explanation but he gave one to me anyway. And I appreciated his candor. Don't ask me specifically what he said because honestly I don't remember but I do remember walking away with an even greater appreciation for the brand and his integrity.

Jorg was as important to Stowa over the last 20 years or so, or arguably even more so, then the legacy of the brand itself. If I ever had a problem with a watch that required his expertise after I purchased it, he was always directly involved and would always make things right. I've wrote about those incidents here before and that is why I still own 4 Stowas.

I've looked over the Stowa collection for many years now and I think I've pretty much purchased everything that I want from them at this point. I made this decision long before Joeg left the company, btw. But I'm actually hoping the new owners expand out in their own unique way with new models while still maintaining the long brand legacy. If they do it well, they could be the next solid chapter in Stowa history.


----------



## el_duderino

robi1138 said:


> But I'm actually hoping the new owners expand out in their own unique way with new models while still maintaining the long brand legacy. If they do it well, they could be the next solid chapter in Stowa history.


That would be indeed awesome. But they are using the Stowa trademark for more than a year (!) now and so far absolutely nothing indicates them moving in the right direction. The very few signs of life so far do not bode well for the future of Stowa - quite the opposite.


----------



## justsellbrgs

X2-Elijah said:


> Hm, well that's unexpected news. I wonder why, though - it seemed like Stowa was ticking along really well under Mr. Schauer...


sometimes this happens --- working right along. Then someone comes in and shows interest. A colleague of mine built his company up from a small shop to a large operation. After 30 years he was coasting and valued the company at $14-17million. One day an outfit came in and put an offer of $25million in front of him --- he called his wife and told her to come pick him up --- he retired on the spot and no longer had a company car....lol


----------



## DowningB

justsellbrgs said:


> One day an outfit came in and put an offer of $25million in front of him --- he called his wife and told her to come pick him up --- he retired on the spot and no longer had a company car....lol


She should have told him to call an Uber. It's not like he couldn't afford it!


----------

